# Got my epson workforce 7011 - now what next?



## competent123 (Jun 18, 2015)

OK so i have received epson 7011 printer yesterday ( A3 inkjet printer)
along with 4 cartridges ( 143 (T1432) ) numbers. i have not inserted the cartridges they are still sealed.

i will get a heatpress tomorrow ( 20x20 ) i am assuming its fairly standard no difference in that.

my questions are - 

i want to print on cotton with this printer, for sublimation i will get another A3+ printer.

1- which ciss i should use, will i require some sort of reset chip?
so far i can see this one 

Ciss Desmat Empty Ciss FOR HP Canon Epson Printers INK Premium Quality Durable | eBay

about 10$


2- which ink should i use? i am getting mixed information - pigment/dye ink. i will be primarily printing on cotton with this printer so please take that in consideration. 
for other materials, i will use different printer with sublimation ink.


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll let the experts guide you on the CISS but you're going to want pigment ink for sure. By the way Jet Pro Soft Stretch(JPSS) works great and I use it daily. Also be sure to get a good quality heat press, they aren't all the same standard.

Get yourself:
A good heat press
JPSS (There are other good transfer papers also)
Pigment inks.
A little patience will be a great asset as well.


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Cobra Inks!


----------



## competent123 (Jun 18, 2015)

can't buy that in india, so which one should i get for printing on cotton ( as well as normal paper)

Regards


----------

